# Mirabelli:"Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante".



## admin (14 Maggio 2018)

Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smantellarla. Qual è il prezzo di Donnarumma? MI sembra esagerato parlare di queste cose. Se qualcuno farà un'offerta, poi noi diremo si o no. E' un portiere giovane che vale tantissimo. E' un patrimonio del calcio italiano. Cento milioni per lui? Non abbiamo messo in preventivo la cessione. Una cosa del genere ci spiazza pure. Aspettiamo tranquillamente e facciamo le cose che dobbiamo fare. Noi vogliamo giocatori intenzionati a restare per aprire un ciclo".

Mirabelli a Premium:"Siamo soddisfatti dell'Europa League è un traguardo importante. Ma non vogliamo i preliminari, quindi lotteremo per il 6° posto. Servirà San Siro pieno. Critiche eccessive a Donnarumma? Ai nostri tifosi non dobbiamo assolutamente dire nulla, anzi, gli abbiamo regalato troppe amarezze. Sono la nostra arma in più. Gigio ha vissuto una stagione di alti e bassi".


Mirabelli a MTV: "Il prossimo mercato non vedrà una serie di acquisti numerosi come l'anno scorso, ma sarà una sessione intensa e ci faremo trovare preparati. Le squadre non si costruiscono in una sola sessione ma in vari anni, noi abbiamo messo le basi, l'intelaiatura giovane. Il nostro obiettivo è migliorare di anno in anno, abbiamo avuto dei problemi che ci hanno condizionato molto, ma il Milan deve tornare il Milan e lavoriamo in quella direzione. Il processo di crescita necessita di vari step. Gli acquisti più importanti della prossima stagione? Quelli che abbiamo preso in estate, perché avranno capito cosa vuol dire giocare nel Milan. Alcuni non li abbiamo nemmeno mai visti, pensate a Conti. A loro aggiungeremo qualche giocatore di esperienza che possa aiutarli. 
Noi contiamo che l'anno prossimo con il lavoro di Gattuso la squadra vada molto meglio, con Rino si è trovata una identità, ha fatto un grande lavoro. Prima abbiamo faticato perché si cambiava troppo di settimana in settimana. Cosa ci è mancato? Solo l'attaccante da doppia cifra, ma comunque abbiamo mandato tanti giocatori in gol. Gattuso sarà accontentato sul mercato? Certo. Io non farò nulla senza il suo pieno consenso, statene certi. Donnarumma? Per lui, come per tutti, valgono due condizioni. Se mi viene a dire che vuole andarsene e porta un club che soddisfa le nostre richieste allora è libero di andarsene."


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smattelarla".
> 
> In aggiornamento




.


----------



## varvez (14 Maggio 2018)

Che palle con sto Gattuso...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smattelarla".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Idee chiare come l'anno scorso?


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smantellarla. Qual è il prezzo di Donnarumma? MI sembra esagerato parlare di queste cose. Se qualcuno farà un'offerta, poi noi diremo si o no. E' un portiere giovane che vale tantissimo. E' un patrimonio del calcio italiano. Cento milioni per lui? Non abbiamo messo in preventivo la cessione. Una cosa del genere ci spiazza pure. Aspettiamo tranquillamente e facciamo le cose che dobbiamo fare. Noi vogliamo giocatori intenzionati a restare per aprire un ciclo".



up


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smantellarla. Qual è il prezzo di Donnarumma? MI sembra esagerato parlare di queste cose. Se qualcuno farà un'offerta, poi noi diremo si o no. E' un portiere giovane che vale tantissimo. E' un patrimonio del calcio italiano. Cento milioni per lui? Non abbiamo messo in preventivo la cessione. Una cosa del genere ci spiazza pure. Aspettiamo tranquillamente e facciamo le cose che dobbiamo fare. Noi vogliamo giocatori intenzionati a restare per aprire un ciclo".



Resta lui e resta Gattuso. Ormai è praticamente ufficiale.

Che qualcuno ce la mandi buona.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smantellarla. Qual è il prezzo di Donnarumma? MI sembra esagerato parlare di queste cose. Se qualcuno farà un'offerta, poi noi diremo si o no. E' un portiere giovane che vale tantissimo. E' un patrimonio del calcio italiano. Cento milioni per lui? Non abbiamo messo in preventivo la cessione. Una cosa del genere ci spiazza pure. Aspettiamo tranquillamente e facciamo le cose che dobbiamo fare. Noi vogliamo giocatori intenzionati a restare per aprire un ciclo".



Ed anche la prossima stagione, si vince quella dopo...


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Resta lui e resta Gattuso. Ormai è praticamente ufficiale.
> 
> Che qualcuno ce la mandi buona.



Rinnovo l'abbonamento solo per atto di fede nei confronti dei nostri colori. Poveri noi.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smantellarla. Qual è il prezzo di Donnarumma? MI sembra esagerato parlare di queste cose. Se qualcuno farà un'offerta, poi noi diremo si o no. E' un portiere giovane che vale tantissimo. E' un patrimonio del calcio italiano. Cento milioni per lui? Non abbiamo messo in preventivo la cessione. Una cosa del genere ci spiazza pure. Aspettiamo tranquillamente e facciamo le cose che dobbiamo fare. Noi vogliamo giocatori intenzionati a restare per aprire un ciclo".



Lasciando perdere che Mirabelli vi piaccia o no, ognuno ha le sue opinioni.

Ma vanno bene almeno queste dichiarazioni o neppure queste?

Se togliete Mirabelli e mettete "Marotta", parla alla stessa maniera.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smantellarla. Qual è il prezzo di Donnarumma? MI sembra esagerato parlare di queste cose. Se qualcuno farà un'offerta, poi noi diremo si o no. E' un portiere giovane che vale tantissimo. E' un patrimonio del calcio italiano. Cento milioni per lui? Non abbiamo messo in preventivo la cessione. Una cosa del genere ci spiazza pure. Aspettiamo tranquillamente e facciamo le cose che dobbiamo fare. Noi vogliamo giocatori intenzionati a restare per aprire un ciclo".
> 
> Mirabelli a Premium:"Siamo soddisfatti dell'Europa League è un traguardo importante. Ma non vogliamo i preliminari, quindi lotteremo per il 6° posto. Servirà San Siro pieno. Critiche eccessive a Donnarumma? Ai nostri tifosi non dobbiamo assolutamente dire nulla, anzi, gli abbiamo regalato troppe amarezze. Sono la nostra arma in più. Gigio ha vissuto una stagione di alti e bassi".



.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smantellarla. Qual è il prezzo di Donnarumma? MI sembra esagerato parlare di queste cose. Se qualcuno farà un'offerta, poi noi diremo si o no. E' un portiere giovane che vale tantissimo. E' un patrimonio del calcio italiano. Cento milioni per lui? Non abbiamo messo in preventivo la cessione. Una cosa del genere ci spiazza pure. Aspettiamo tranquillamente e facciamo le cose che dobbiamo fare. Noi vogliamo giocatori intenzionati a restare per aprire un ciclo".
> 
> Mirabelli a Premium:"Siamo soddisfatti dell'Europa League è un traguardo importante. Ma non vogliamo i preliminari, quindi lotteremo per il 6° posto. Servirà San Siro pieno. Critiche eccessive a Donnarumma? Ai nostri tifosi non dobbiamo assolutamente dire nulla, anzi, gli abbiamo regalato troppe amarezze. Sono la nostra arma in più. Gigio ha vissuto una stagione di alti e bassi".



Soddisfatti dell'El dopo che hai bruciato 250 mln ed il tuo capo ha detto che la cl è il minimo.

Ed ovviamente nessuna critica a se stesso nulla di nulla niente mea culpa solo "grande stagione"


----------



## pazzomania (14 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed anche la prossima stagione, si vince quella dopo...



Una domanda, a te .. ma a chiunque voglia rispondere: vincessimo con la Fiorentina chiuderemmo una stagione "drammatica" a 64 punti.

Onestamente, secondo te (voi), con 3/4 acquisti azzeccati, non riusciremo a fare una decina di punti in l'anno prossimo?

Se dici (dite) di no, per quale motivo lo credi?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Maggio 2018)

Neanche così va bene?


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere che Mirabelli vi piaccia o no, ognuno ha le sue opinioni.
> 
> Ma vanno bene almeno queste dichiarazioni o neppure queste?
> 
> Se togliete Mirabelli e mettete "Marotta", parla alla stessa maniera.



Mirabelli non mi piace per nulla ma in queste dichiarazioni non dice nulla di scandaloso.
Secondo me li e arrivata una tirata d'orecchie per le dichiarazioni di ieri...


----------



## Cantastorie (14 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Una domanda, a te .. ma a chiunque voglia rispondere: vincessimo con la Fiorentina chiuderemmo una stagione "drammatica" a 64 punti.
> 
> Onestamente, secondo te (voi), con 3/4 acquisti azzeccati, non riusciremo a fare una decina di punti in l'anno prossimo?
> 
> Se dici (dite) di no, per quale motivo lo credi?



Lasciando stare la disfida dei Mirabelliani e dei contro e commentando solo la parte sui 3/4 acquisti azzeccati... Non è che tu fai mercato e i rivali non lo fanno eh, nulla vieta a loro di azzeccare i loro acquisti


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Una domanda, a te .. ma a chiunque voglia rispondere: vincessimo con la Fiorentina chiuderemmo una stagione "drammatica" a 64 punti.
> 
> Onestamente, secondo te (voi), con 3/4 acquisti azzeccati, non riusciremo a fare una decina di punti in l'anno prossimo?
> 
> Se dici (dite) di no, per quale motivo lo credi?



Bisogna stare attenti a questi 39 punti di Gattuso.. non vuol dire che siccome ha fatto 39 può farne 80 in tutta la stagione. Prendere una squadra in corsa che non ha nulla da perdere una cosa, prenderla da inizio anno è un altra. E' un caso che i vari Stramaccioni Pioli ma anche Ferrara non si sono confermati. Lo stesso Seedorf con il senno 35 punti poi però sembra aver fatto pena ovunque in giro.

Il gioco di Gattuso ormai mi sembra abbastanza senza scopo di costruire ma solo di difendere, okay nulla contro questo gioco ma ti potrebbe funzionare se hai un grande attaccante che segni tanto, altrimenti sperare nel solito tiro fortunato. Simeone pratica un calcio fatto di fisicità, corsa e fase difensiva. Ma nel 2014 aveva Diego Costa, poi si sono ritrovati Griezman.. ha sempre avuto una grande punta. O comunque grandi giocatori davanti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Maggio 2018)

Io, un altra annata gliela concedo.. Anche se per valutarla bisognerebbe avere qualche soldo... 
Su Donnarumma, tra le righe, ha praticamente ammesso, che il giocatore vuole cambiare aria.... Ma al prezzo che vuole la società.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mirabelli non mi piace per nulla ma in queste dichiarazioni non dice nulla di scandaloso.
> Secondo me li e arrivata una tirata d'orecchie per le dichiarazioni di ieri...



Possibile, oppure ieri dopo la partita era veramente poco lucido.

Non lo sapremo mai.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Maggio 2018)

Io, un altra annata gliela concedo.. Anche se per valutarla bisognerebbe avere qualche soldo... 
Su Donnarumma, tra le righe, ha praticamente ammesso, che il giocatore vuole cambiare aria.... Ma al prezzo che vuole la società.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smantellarla. Qual è il prezzo di Donnarumma? MI sembra esagerato parlare di queste cose. Se qualcuno farà un'offerta, poi noi diremo si o no. E' un portiere giovane che vale tantissimo. E' un patrimonio del calcio italiano. Cento milioni per lui? Non abbiamo messo in preventivo la cessione. Una cosa del genere ci spiazza pure. Aspettiamo tranquillamente e facciamo le cose che dobbiamo fare. Noi vogliamo giocatori intenzionati a restare per aprire un ciclo".
> 
> Mirabelli a Premium:"Siamo soddisfatti dell'Europa League è un traguardo importante. Ma non vogliamo i preliminari, quindi lotteremo per il 6° posto. Servirà San Siro pieno. Critiche eccessive a Donnarumma? Ai nostri tifosi non dobbiamo assolutamente dire nulla, anzi, gli abbiamo regalato troppe amarezze. Sono la nostra arma in più. Gigio ha vissuto una stagione di alti e bassi".


Il passaggio più inquietante è quando dice che sono soddisfatti della qualificazione all’Europa League e chiama a raccolta i tifosi per... arrivare sesti. Forse non ha capito che è il DS del Milan, non del Rende.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bisogna stare attenti a questi 39 punti di Gattuso.. non vuol dire che siccome ha fatto 39 può farne 80 in tutta la stagione. Prendere una squadra in corsa che non ha nulla da perdere una cosa, prenderla da inizio anno è un altra. E' un caso che i vari Stramaccioni Pioli ma anche Ferrara non si sono confermati. Lo stesso Seedorf con il senno 35 punti poi però sembra aver fatto pena ovunque in giro.
> 
> Il gioco di Gattuso ormai mi sembra abbastanza senza scopo di costruire ma solo di difendere, okay nulla contro questo gioco ma ti potrebbe funzionare se hai un grande attaccante che segni tanto, altrimenti sperare nel solito tiro fortunato. Simeone pratica un calcio fatto di fisicità, corsa e fase difensiva. Ma nel 2014 aveva Diego Costa, poi si sono ritrovati Griezman.. ha sempre avuto una grande punta. O comunque grandi giocatori davanti.



Concordo su tutto, sono solo un pelo più ottimista nel calcio.

Anche su Gattuso, secondo me non è abbastanza intelligente, ma lo dico con affetto, per essere un allenatore ad alto livello.
Troppo ignorantone e sanguigno, ma per arrivare all' agognato quarto posto credo possa bastare in un futuro.

Anche su Simeone son d'accordo, ma non ha solo avuto attaccanti forti, ma anche dietro e metà campo non hanno mai scherzato.
Questo è il motivo per cui spesso mi incavolo quando sento farsi pippe sugli allenatori.

I Conte..i Simeone.. quando vengono idolatrati oltre maniera mi urta un sacco.


----------



## luis4 (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smantellarla. Qual è il prezzo di Donnarumma? MI sembra esagerato parlare di queste cose. Se qualcuno farà un'offerta, poi noi diremo si o no. E' un portiere giovane che vale tantissimo. E' un patrimonio del calcio italiano. Cento milioni per lui? Non abbiamo messo in preventivo la cessione. Una cosa del genere ci spiazza pure. Aspettiamo tranquillamente e facciamo le cose che dobbiamo fare. Noi vogliamo giocatori intenzionati a restare per aprire un ciclo".
> 
> Mirabelli a Premium:"Siamo soddisfatti dell'Europa League è un traguardo importante. Ma non vogliamo i preliminari, quindi lotteremo per il 6° posto. Servirà San Siro pieno. Critiche eccessive a Donnarumma? Ai nostri tifosi non dobbiamo assolutamente dire nulla, anzi, gli abbiamo regalato troppe amarezze. Sono la nostra arma in più. Gigio ha vissuto una stagione di alti e bassi".



un altro anno poi se fallisci te ne torni da dove sei venuto.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Maggio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Lasciando stare la disfida dei Mirabelliani e dei contro e commentando solo la parte sui 3/4 acquisti azzeccati... Non è che tu fai mercato e i rivali non lo fanno eh, nulla vieta a loro di azzeccare i loro acquisti



Si, vero anche questo, ma un pelo di ottimismo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smantellarla. Qual è il prezzo di Donnarumma? MI sembra esagerato parlare di queste cose. Se qualcuno farà un'offerta, poi noi diremo si o no. E' un portiere giovane che vale tantissimo. E' un patrimonio del calcio italiano. Cento milioni per lui? Non abbiamo messo in preventivo la cessione. Una cosa del genere ci spiazza pure. Aspettiamo tranquillamente e facciamo le cose che dobbiamo fare. Noi vogliamo giocatori intenzionati a restare per aprire un ciclo".
> 
> Mirabelli a Premium:"Siamo soddisfatti dell'Europa League è un traguardo importante. Ma non vogliamo i preliminari, quindi lotteremo per il 6° posto. Servirà San Siro pieno. Critiche eccessive a Donnarumma? Ai nostri tifosi non dobbiamo assolutamente dire nulla, anzi, gli abbiamo regalato troppe amarezze. Sono la nostra arma in più. Gigio ha vissuto una stagione di alti e bassi".



contenti adesso??? 
lo smembramento non è mai esistito...
ha solo detto solo cose palesi e banali... 
cioè che i Campioni fatti e finiti ce li scordiamo adesso


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto, sono solo un pelo più ottimista nel calcio.
> 
> Anche su Gattuso, secondo me non è abbastanza intelligente, ma lo dico con affetto, per essere un allenatore ad alto livello.
> Troppo ignorantone e sanguigno, ma per arrivare all' agognato quarto posto credo possa bastare in un futuro.
> ...



Non è vero Simeone prese l'Atletico al 10 posto.. con gli stessi giocatori porta la squadra in finale di EL e ricostruito un ciclo. Ora invece sono grandi giocatori che ereditato?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ai nostri tifosi non dobbiamo assolutamente dire nulla, anzi, gli abbiamo regalato troppe amarezze.



Come si permette mirabelli di dire che la dirigenza ha regalato troppe amarezze ai tifosi? VEDOVAH!1!!1


----------



## Kaketto (14 Maggio 2018)

Io quando parla non lo capisco. Ieri dopo la partita " non siamo piu il milan di qualche anno fa" stasera invece " noi siamo il milan". A sky dice peccato per l'europa league ci aspettavamo altra ma va bene cosi. A premium invece siamo contenti di tornare in europa con il sesto posto. Bho decidiamo cosa vogliamo fare? Che linea seguiamo? Torniamo forti o ridimensioniamo? Cmq io un anno al duo gattuso-mirabelli lo concedo. Tanto ormai anno piu anno in meno.......


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Maggio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Io quando parla non lo capisco. Ieri dopo la partita " non siamo piu il milan di qualche anno fa" stasera invece " noi siamo il milan". A sky dice peccato per l'europa league ci aspettavamo altra ma va bene cosi. A premium invece siamo contenti di tornare in europa con il sesto posto. Bho decidiamo cosa vogliamo fare? Che linea seguiamo? Torniamo forti o ridimensioniamo? Cmq io un anno al duo gattuso-mirabelli lo concedo. Tanto ormai anno piu anno in meno.......



Ieri ha parlato a caldo, oggi fassone gli ha passato il copione e recitato la parte.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Soddisfatti dell'El dopo che hai bruciato 250 mln ed il tuo capo ha detto che la cl è il minimo.
> 
> Ed ovviamente nessuna critica a se stesso nulla di nulla niente mea culpa solo "grande stagione"





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il passaggio più inquietante è quando dice che sono soddisfatti della qualificazione all’Europa League e chiama a raccolta i tifosi per... arrivare sesti. Forse non ha capito che è il DS del Milan, non del Rende.



forse ci stava meglio Speravamo piuttosto di Sognavamo...
perché il concetto non è entrato.... ovvio che preferiva la CL 

ma mica tutto va come si desidera...
250 mln x ricostruire una squadra che era colma di giocatori scarsi 
io gli concedo un'altra stagione... xkè Montella non ha fatto una preparazione 
e aveva le idee poco chiare... con sto benedetto 5-3-2 (altro che 3-5-2) 

però deve comprare i giocatori mancanti se no siamo punto e a capo 
mezzala- esterno/i -attaccante con doti realizzative e un vice Biglia
e delle riserve decenti non importa se sono a 0 
(Strinic x me è molto meglio di Abate.. se va in condizione partita)

l'importante e liberarsi dei vari Abate Montolivo Locatelli J.Mauri che non sono buoni nemmeno come riserve


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Maggio 2018)

Come le dichiarazioni di ieri non mi erano piaciute, così quelli di oggi mi sono sembrate buone: più posate e astute.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Una domanda, a te .. ma a chiunque voglia rispondere: vincessimo con la Fiorentina chiuderemmo una stagione "drammatica" a 64 punti.
> 
> Onestamente, secondo te (voi), con 3/4 acquisti azzeccati, non riusciremo a fare una decina di punti in l'anno prossimo?
> 
> Se dici (dite) di no, per quale motivo lo credi?



Il problema è molteplice:

1. Quali sono gli obiettivi sportivi? Arrivare solo quarti, o provare anche a lottare per provare a vincere l'EL e il campionato?
2. Ammettiamo che 4 acquisti siano azzeccati, immagino tu parli di titolari. E le riserve? Perchè, il leit motiv di questa seconda parte di stagione è stata: è siamo stanchi panchina corta (pur trascurando colpevolmente il mercato di gennaio e si sapeva che questi sarebbero stati i risultati, lo abbiamo scritto in lungo e largo). Quindi servono sostituti all'altezza. Poichè alcuni ruoli siamo proprio carenti (esterni veloci, mezzali di spessore) ne dobbiamo prendere almeno 2 in quei ruoli.
3. Con il SA, al contrario di quanto ne dica Mirabelli, dovremo vendere per comprare. Quindi alcuni pezzi importanti occorrerà venderli.
Per cui sicuramente 4 giocatori non bastano. Servono 3 titolari (almeno) più 4-5 riserve decenti. Allora forse così riusciremo a fare 10/15 punti in più.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2018)

Adesso ricomincerà a rilasciare 80 interviste al giorno


----------



## davidelynch (14 Maggio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Neanche così va bene?



.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Maggio 2018)

Mamma mia, che dio ce la mandi buona. Questi rimangono un altro anno.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ieri ha parlato a caldo, oggi fassone gli ha passato il copione e recitato la parte.



.


----------



## Zenos (14 Maggio 2018)

Tiratina d orecchie ed ha cambiato completamente registro.Lo vedo più tranquillo ed è tornato a rilasciare dichiarazioni a destra e manca. Avrà avuto rassicurazioni sulla poltrona.


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Maggio 2018)

Mirabelli a MTV: "Il prossimo mercato non vedrà una serie di acquisti numerosi come l'anno scorso, ma sarà una sessione intensa e ci faremo trovare preparati. Le squadre non si costruiscono in una sola sessione ma in vari anni, noi abbiamo messo le basi, l'intelaiatura giovane. Il nostro obiettivo è migliorare di anno in anno, abbiamo avuto dei problemi che ci hanno condizionato molto, ma il Milan deve tornare il Milan e lavoriamo in quella direzione. Il processo di crescita necessita di vari step. Gli acquisti più importanti della prossima stagione? Quelli che abbiamo preso in estate, perché avranno capito cosa vuol dire giocare nel Milan. Alcuni non li abbiamo nemmeno mai visti, pensate a Conti. A loro aggiungeremo qualche giocatore di esperienza che possa aiutarli. 
Noi contiamo che l'anno prossimo con il lavoro di Gattuso la squadra vada molto meglio, con Rino si è trovata una identità, ha fatto un grande lavoro. Prima abbiamo faticato perché si cambiava troppo di settimana in settimana. Cosa ci è mancato? Solo l'attaccante da doppia cifra, ma comunque abbiamo mandato tanti giocatori in gol. Gattuso sarà accontentato sul mercato? Certo. Io non farò nulla senza il suo pieno consenso, statene certi. Donnarumma? Per lui, come per tutti, valgono due condizioni. Se mi viene a dire che vuole andarsene e porta un club che soddisfa le nostre richieste allora è libero di andarsene."


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a MTV: "Il prossimo mercato non vedrà una serie di acquisti numerosi come l'anno scorso, ma sarà una sessione intensa e ci faremo trovare preparati. Le squadre non si costruiscono in una sola sessione ma in vari anni, noi abbiamo messo le basi, l'intelaiatura giovane. Il nostro obiettivo è migliorare di anno in anno, abbiamo avuto dei problemi che ci hanno condizionato molto, ma il Milan deve tornare il Milan e lavoriamo in quella direzione. Il processo di crescita necessita di vari step. Gli acquisti più importanti della prossima stagione? Quelli che abbiamo preso in estate, perché avranno capito cosa vuol dire giocare nel Milan. Alcuni non li abbiamo nemmeno mai visti, pensate a Conti. A loro aggiungeremo qualche giocatore di esperienza che possa aiutarli.
> Noi contiamo che l'anno prossimo con il lavoro di Gattuso la squadra vada molto meglio, con Rino si è trovata una identità, ha fatto un grande lavoro. Prima abbiamo faticato perché si cambiava troppo di settimana in settimana. Cosa ci è mancato? Solo l'attaccante da doppia cifra, ma comunque abbiamo mandato tanti giocatori in gol. Gattuso sarà accontentato sul mercato? Certo. Io non farò nulla senza il suo pieno consenso, statene certi. Donnarumma? Per lui, come per tutti, valgono due condizioni. Se mi viene a dire che vuole andarsene e porta un club che soddisfa le nostre richieste allora è libero di andarsene."



Ha cambiato registro rispetto alle dichiarazioni di ieri.


----------



## jacky (14 Maggio 2018)

In estate i giornali parlavano di sei squadre: Juventus, Napoli, Milan, Inter, Roma e Lazio.

Di queste sei, una è arrivata 10 punti dietro la quinta, il MILAN.

E questo apre ancora bocca e dice di esser contento? Sì, dello stipendio che scrocca da ormai due anni abbondanti.


----------



## Aron (14 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a MTV: "Il prossimo mercato non vedrà una serie di acquisti numerosi come l'anno scorso, ma sarà una sessione intensa e ci faremo trovare preparati. Le squadre non si costruiscono in una sola sessione ma in vari anni, noi abbiamo messo le basi, l'intelaiatura giovane. Il nostro obiettivo è migliorare di anno in anno, abbiamo avuto dei problemi che ci hanno condizionato molto, ma il Milan deve tornare il Milan e lavoriamo in quella direzione. Il processo di crescita necessita di vari step. *Gli acquisti più importanti della prossima stagione? Quelli che abbiamo preso in estate, perché avranno capito cosa vuol dire giocare nel Milan*. Alcuni non li abbiamo nemmeno mai visti, pensate a Conti. A loro aggiungeremo qualche giocatore di esperienza che possa aiutarli.
> Noi contiamo che l'anno prossimo con il lavoro di Gattuso la squadra vada molto meglio, con Rino si è trovata una identità, ha fatto un grande lavoro. Prima abbiamo faticato perché si cambiava troppo di settimana in settimana. Cosa ci è mancato? Solo l'attaccante da doppia cifra, ma comunque abbiamo mandato tanti giocatori in gol. Gattuso sarà accontentato sul mercato? Certo. Io non farò nulla senza il suo pieno consenso, statene certi. Donnarumma? Per lui, come per tutti, valgono due condizioni. Se mi viene a dire che vuole andarsene e porta un club che soddisfa le nostre richieste allora è libero di andarsene."




Lol


----------



## Davidoff (14 Maggio 2018)

Aspettative sotto zero per l'anno prossimo, sinceramente. I cinesi finora non ne hanno azzeccata una, a partire dal duo dirigenziale, per di più i loro casini con il rifinanziamento rischiano pure di peggiorare la nostra posizione con l'Uefa. Berlusconi di non è stato capace nemmeno di venderci a qualcuno di decente.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smantellarla. Qual è il prezzo di Donnarumma? MI sembra esagerato parlare di queste cose. Se qualcuno farà un'offerta, poi noi diremo si o no. E' un portiere giovane che vale tantissimo. E' un patrimonio del calcio italiano. Cento milioni per lui? Non abbiamo messo in preventivo la cessione. Una cosa del genere ci spiazza pure. Aspettiamo tranquillamente e facciamo le cose che dobbiamo fare. Noi vogliamo giocatori intenzionati a restare per aprire un ciclo".
> 
> Mirabelli a Premium:"Siamo soddisfatti dell'Europa League è un traguardo importante. Ma non vogliamo i preliminari, quindi lotteremo per il 6° posto. Servirà San Siro pieno. Critiche eccessive a Donnarumma? Ai nostri tifosi non dobbiamo assolutamente dire nulla, anzi, gli abbiamo regalato troppe amarezze. Sono la nostra arma in più. Gigio ha vissuto una stagione di alti e bassi".
> 
> ...



-


----------



## varvez (14 Maggio 2018)

Un grande lavoro Rino. Come Montella. Come Mihajlovic. Come Inzaghi. Come Seedorf. [continua]


----------



## Heaven (14 Maggio 2018)

Porti a Milano un attaccante da almeno 20 goal... minimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Maggio 2018)

Certamente non ho l'entusiasmo che avevo nell'estate scorsa.

Ora il mio ottimismo non si basera più sulle speranze o nella gioia post-cessione, ma sui fatti concreti.


----------



## bmb (14 Maggio 2018)

La Lazio ha fatto 87 gol, noi 51. L'attaccante servirebbe da tripla cifra, non doppia.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Maggio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> La Lazio ha fatto 87 gol, noi 51. L'attaccante servirebbe da tripla cifra, non doppia.



Il problema è che ci manca un esterno d'attacco che faccia tanti gol, almeno 10-12 a stagione. Non abbiamo neanche quello. Dovremmo prendere un Cuadrado + Dzeko, poi vedete come si va in Champions. Ma tanto non li compreranno mai sti giocatori, quindi stiamo parlando del nulla.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Maggio 2018)

Dichiarazioni interessanti.

1 Donnarumma verrà ceduto ma noi faremo il prezzo. Con l'acquisto di Reina la strategia è chiara, come un po' tutti si immaginavano. Vedremo, non sarà una cessione semplice.
2 Intendono far passare la cessione come una richiesta di Donnarumma, ovvero implicitamente che non lo cediamo perchè abbiamo bisogno di soldi. Ovviamente è un messaggio paracu*o, tutti sappiamo come stanno le cose. Sulla stessa linea è probabile verrà fatto passare lo stesso messaggio anche per altre cessioni pesanti.
3 Verranno fatti 3 o 4 acquisti di esperienza. Io ci credo poco. Secondo me in verità dipende molto da quanto incasseremo dalle cessioni, opinione mia. Se incasseremo cifre importanti e riusciremo a piazzare gli esuberi gli acquisti saranno molti molti di più. Per me è tutta strategia. Strategia diciamo attendista rispetto all'arrembaggio dell'anno scorso.
4 Rispetto all'anno scorso sarà una campagna meno mediatica. Il passaggio su Belotti è molto diverso da quanto lo stesso Mirabelli disse pochi mesi fa sul Gallo ("speriamo un giorno di realizzare il suo sogno"), allora fu bacchettato giustamente da Cairo e adesso lo vedo più saggio (spero).
5 "Dobbiamo migliorare non smantellare", per me è il passaggio chiave e più interessante: lo dice perchè sono previste una valanga di cessioni (se riusciranno o meno lo vedremo) e il messaggio è per i tifosi: non preoccupatevi perchè ne arriveranno altri e più forti.


----------



## varvez (15 Maggio 2018)

[MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION]
e li daremo in mano a Gattuso? Ussignurr


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lol



Il progetto è diventato "Conferiamo Gattuso, prendiamo Belotti e andiamo a dormire".


----------



## Garrincha (15 Maggio 2018)

Mah, in alcuni punti non ci va di fioretto in altri si loda senza ritegno ma nel complesso dice l'acqua calda senza esporsi troppo. Col prossimo mercato si gioca tutto anche lui, fallisse tornerebbe a fare l'osservatore in serie C, speriamo sia un pungolo sufficiente a non ripetere i disastri di dodici mesi prima.

Mi lasciano dubbioso questi giocatori d'esperienza, Bonucci è stato un caso ma che si arrivi a nazionali o gente che ha giocato semifinali di Champions mi sembra improbabile, se i giocatori d'esperienza sono I Callejon tanta mentalità non la portano, lo stesso Biglia sarà un nazionale argentino ma non è che guidi la squadra


----------



## Casnop (15 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a MTV: "Il prossimo mercato non vedrà una serie di acquisti numerosi come l'anno scorso, ma sarà una sessione intensa e ci faremo trovare preparati. Le squadre non si costruiscono in una sola sessione ma in vari anni, noi abbiamo messo le basi, l'intelaiatura giovane. Il nostro obiettivo è migliorare di anno in anno, abbiamo avuto dei problemi che ci hanno condizionato molto, ma il Milan deve tornare il Milan e lavoriamo in quella direzione. Il processo di crescita necessita di vari step. Gli acquisti più importanti della prossima stagione? Quelli che abbiamo preso in estate, perché avranno capito cosa vuol dire giocare nel Milan. Alcuni non li abbiamo nemmeno mai visti, pensate a Conti. A loro aggiungeremo qualche giocatore di esperienza che possa aiutarli.
> Noi contiamo che l'anno prossimo con il lavoro di Gattuso la squadra vada molto meglio, con Rino si è trovata una identità, ha fatto un grande lavoro. Prima abbiamo faticato perché si cambiava troppo di settimana in settimana. Cosa ci è mancato? Solo l'attaccante da doppia cifra, ma comunque abbiamo mandato tanti giocatori in gol. Gattuso sarà accontentato sul mercato? Certo. Io non farò nulla senza il suo pieno consenso, statene certi. Donnarumma? Per lui, come per tutti, valgono due condizioni. Se mi viene a dire che vuole andarsene e porta un club che soddisfa le nostre richieste allora è libero di andarsene."


La posizione su Donnarumma è chiara e coerente con le scelte compiute con Reina. Il club ha una posizione forte sul portiere, va via se arriva una cifra che il club reputa adeguata al suo valore, tecnico, economico e finanziario, diversamente il club stesso è tutelato sul piano tecnico con Reina da eventuali defaillances del giocatore nel corso della stagione. Su altri versanti, il mercato sarà finanziato dalle cessioni, e concernera' la integrazione dei ruoli lacunosi e delle seconde linee nei ruoli già coperti. Mirabelli sa di non avere più margini di errore, lo aiuterà il numero più ridotto di operazioni da compiere, ed un quadro più chiaro sui limiti e possibilità di questa rosa. Non facciamo previsioni, guarderemo i fatti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2018)

Queste dichiarazioni mi sembrano positive e rassicuranti..visto che veniamo dati sempre in smantellamento..

Le idee chiare spero sia vero, soprattutto su come rifondare il fronte offensivo..perché non pensiamo che basta togliere Kalimero e mettere Falcao o Belotti per migliorare..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Queste dichiarazioni mi sembrano positive e rassicuranti..visto che veniamo dati sempre in smantellamento..
> 
> Le idee chiare spero sia vero, soprattutto su come rifondare il fronte offensivo..perché non pensiamo che basta togliere Kalimero e mettere Falcao o Belotti per migliorare..


Prima dice che dobbiamo scordarci il grande Milan, poi dice che vogliono costruire un Milan importante. Dove vogliono arrivare? Quando sono approdati a Milanello avevano detto che avrebbero riportato il Milan dove merita di stare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Prima dice che dobbiamo scordarci il grande Milan, poi dice che vogliono costruire un Milan importante. Dove vogliono arrivare? Quando sono approdati a Milanello avevano detto che avrebbero riportato il Milan dove merita di stare.



Ha detto che ci vuole tempo..la Juve c'è riuscita..credo l'idea sia quel modello


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha detto che ci vuole tempo..la Juve c'è riuscita..credo l'idea sia quel modello



E' semplicemente l' unico modello perseguibile.

Di sceicchi ne ho visti solo 2, + Abrahmovic


----------



## Black (15 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Una domanda, a te .. ma a chiunque voglia rispondere: vincessimo con la Fiorentina chiuderemmo una stagione "drammatica" a 64 punti.
> 
> Onestamente, secondo te (voi), con 3/4 acquisti azzeccati, non riusciremo a fare una decina di punti in l'anno prossimo?
> 
> Se dici (dite) di no, per quale motivo lo credi?



già se guardiamo la media punti del girone di ritorno, ovvero da quando abbiamo cacciato l'incapace che c'era prima in panca, saremmo a quota 72. Se ci metti un attaccante in grado di segnare e qualche riserva per far rifiatare i titolari, direi che la giocheremo sicuramente per il 3°-4° posto


----------



## __king george__ (15 Maggio 2018)

vorrei sentire parlare anche Fassone ogni tanto...soprattutto in questo momento


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso ricomincerà a rilasciare 80 interviste al giorno



Quando le cose vanno bene parla più di Fedez e Chiara Ferragni su Instagram


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Sky prima del premio Gentleman:"Abbiamo raggiunto un primo traguardo che è l'Europa. Ora dobbiamo difendere il sesto posto. Sognavamo qualcosa di diverso ma ci vuole il giusto tempo per assemblare una squadra. Tenere i big? Assolutamente. Il nostro primo obiettivo era rifondare e mettere basi solide. Giocatori forti ma giovani. Noi siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo migliorare la squadra non smantellare. Stiamo costruendo un Milan importante. Belotti? Non parliamo di giocatori di altre squadre. Siamo la squadra che ha giocato più partite di tutti. Dobbiamo pensare solo al sesto posto. Poi abbiamo le idee chiare su quello che dobbiamo fare insieme a Gattuso. Donnarumma? E' un patrimonio. Ci auguriamo che resti con noi. Ma se un giocatore viene da noi e ci dice che non vuole restare, deve arrivare un club che soddisfi le esigenze del Milan. Donnarumma non è venuto a dirci che vuole andare via. Stiamo lavorando per rafforzare questa squadra non per smantellarla. Qual è il prezzo di Donnarumma? MI sembra esagerato parlare di queste cose. Se qualcuno farà un'offerta, poi noi diremo si o no. E' un portiere giovane che vale tantissimo. E' un patrimonio del calcio italiano. Cento milioni per lui? Non abbiamo messo in preventivo la cessione. Una cosa del genere ci spiazza pure. Aspettiamo tranquillamente e facciamo le cose che dobbiamo fare. Noi vogliamo giocatori intenzionati a restare per aprire un ciclo".
> 
> Mirabelli a Premium:"Siamo soddisfatti dell'Europa League è un traguardo importante. Ma non vogliamo i preliminari, quindi lotteremo per il 6° posto. Servirà San Siro pieno. Critiche eccessive a Donnarumma? Ai nostri tifosi non dobbiamo assolutamente dire nulla, anzi, gli abbiamo regalato troppe amarezze. Sono la nostra arma in più. Gigio ha vissuto una stagione di alti e bassi".
> 
> ...



Ha corretto il tiro.
Ora non esageri e lasci spazio a Rino e al limite Fassone.


----------

